# My new Shrimp Pattern Experiment



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is a new pattern that I am working on.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dude that looks awesome....except its backwards.....shrimp swim forward. which would be how you would be slowly stripping it back toward you. They do flip tail in distress to escape and squirt backwards as you have tied. 

Would love to see it done forward with that bead eye as the eye....

But wow what you have is really cool and im sure will catch em!!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That's pretty neat looking, you've got some real talent. Looks like way too much work for me, but very cool looking. I'm more into the types of flies that you can tie ugly, use super glue and still catch fish on haha. Does it swim without spinning or turning on it's side?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I think I'd keep it like you have it flipping backwards in distress. Badass epoxy job.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

That is insanely realistic looking. Very nice. 

It will hit the water with a splash, but most epoxy does. If you got that in front of a redfish he'd inhale it. Only thought would be to palmer a saddle hackle along the body when the epoxy is nearly dry (of course, trimming the top and sides tight) so as to leave just legs along the botton that would not only look realistic but also help quite it down on impact with the water.


----------



## Kjodie (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats awesome, i'll take 6!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

That looks great. Well done!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I would like to hit a Tripletail in the head with it and see what happened...chomp


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

The swimming of the newer version is better as it just slowly sinks level. So far the action has not been an issue. As soon as they see it they eat it. LOL As far as splashing down... yeah, but my intention was to throw it up current in marsh drains and let the current bring it to fish. It wasn't thinking of a sight fishing kind of thing, though that can be done as the splash isn't much different than a clouser.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

The splash wont be bad. I'll trade 3 of them for one of my Landing Pads? Let me know. Regards, Jeff


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

That's beautiful work! Well done


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't quit looking at this thing! Do you sell them?


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I will be offering some for sale on Facebook as soon as I get some materials in that I have ordered.


----------



## Kjodie (Jan 9, 2009)

Like i said, i'll take 6. Headed to 9 Mile Hole May 15. That pattern should kill the reds!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Kjodie said:


> Like i said, i'll take 6. Headed to 9 Mile Hole May 15. That pattern should kill the reds!


I'll be working on making as many as I can in the next week.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Put a link up to your facebook page. I want to see what else you offer. I see a snook hitting that shrimp fly for sure!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/bill.laminack?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

